# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Tasks for the Month of May 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge.

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Eat something uneatable, tell us what it tastes like


Advanced Task - Climb a beanstalk to another place, tell us what you find





*Simply climbing a bean stalk is too easy, so you have to actually get somewhere.  I can be a canopy within the beanstalk, or a cloud land, but you have to be in a place where you can walk away from the stalk.

I don't mind if you fly up the majority of it if it's really tall, but you should do some climbing.

----------


## iadr

*Ate Something Inedible: (4/25/08)*
I then find myself in a desert location where I think of another task I wanted to try of eating something inedible to see what it tastes like. As there are insects crawling all over the ground I think about eating a couple of them, but then realize that they are perfectly edible in certain parts of the world, so decide not to eat them. I then realize that the sandy ground I am standing on would be a perfect thing to eat for this task, so take a big handful of it and eat it. It really tastes all right, sort of like a bland protein powder, so I eat 2 or 3 more big handfuls of it.

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds good... damn you, I liked being the first to get the task done  :Sad:   I'm going to WILD tonight and try to get it do.

----------


## Kiza

Ooh, nice tasks. I've gotta got my lucid dreaming skills back, I've only had one this month. :Sad:

----------


## gratismat

Damn, last night I had 4 lds ::?: , the first three were not wery good though, not wery long I mean, but still :smiley: . The last one was probably the coolest one I've had so far. I wild:ed into a shower because of the rain outside my window, funny thing as there was no rain at all, only a hypnogogic one. However I found myself in a hotelroom on the top floor of a large tall building. It rained outside it's window too, I think this is my problem with rainmaking; rain is for me more about the sound than of the actual rain since I'm mostly inside when it rains, going to elaborate with this in my next dream. I of course opened the window and steped up on the windowshelf. This was probably the most beautiful wiew that I've ever sean, no kidding :smiley: ! I let myself fell out of the window and into the rain for a bit before I started flying. I flew around for a bit and to a castle nearby, I didn't go in because it was more of a ruin but I flew up to the roof and sat there for a while. I then flew down and walked into a semi-european/semi-equatorian forest, there were white flowers growing on some of the trees and I picked one of and ate it, now I didn't know about the task since I haven't been logged in for a while so I don't know if it counts, however, it first tasted like grass, then a little sour and finaly like strawberries, yum :smiley: ! Then I walked in the forest for a while and came to somehting like an old sacrificing well, the dc:s around me were arguing about which one to send down first, I jumped down. It was filled with somekind of catacombs but it was so dark that I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Flowers are eatable  :tongue2:  Sorry.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had a short lucid dream this morning and I remembered the basic task but also felt like I might wake up, so I bit into the first thing I saw which was someone's arm.  It tasted rubbery and chewy, then I woke.

----------


## ninja9578

Did you get a chunk, cause eating implies swallowing?  :smiley:

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Yeah, I remember having a mouth full of liquid and then swallowing.

----------


## ninja9578

Ok, then it counts  ::D:

----------


## gratismat

> Flowers are eatable  Sorry.



Yeah, I figured :wink2: , I want the beanthing anyways, no worries! :smiley:

----------


## ray

YES!!!sorry but this month sounds really fun.i am going to eat everything in sight tonight! ::lol::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Both of these tasks sound like a riot.  Now that I think it through,  I'm glad the eating one won out.  I'm planning to WILD tonight, so I will try to eat something ridiculous. 

I can't believe you already completed this, Iadr.  Sand was a good idea.  I take back everything I ever said about you being lazy in Moonbeam's dreams  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Me too because I got PacMan on DV  ::D:   Next time I'm lucid I'm going to try and eat myself, I wonder what will happen when I get to my own head  ::?:

----------


## ray

YAY! i completed it but i am going to wait until may to post my unedibles.i am going to do it over and see what else i eat tonight. ::D:

----------


## Naiya

I ate clouds.  ::D:  Unfortunately I don't remember doing it specifically for the TOTM, so I'm not sure it counts. In any case I'm gonna try eating something else.

The other thing is I was disappointed that the clouds didn't have any interesting taste to them. So I want to try it again. But here's my attempt anyway.  :tongue2: 

---------------------

*Excerpt, Night of 4/27*

The rain felt good and so I telekinetically pulled the rain clouds down to the ground. As if in reaction, the rest of the dark clouds in the sky fled. A few white puffy clouds remained in the sky, and I took a couple of them down, too. I sat down on the ground and toyed with the dark rain cloud. It had the consistency of cotton candy and it had that ionized smell that rain always does. Made it seem tasty, so I tried some. *Tasted pretty much like water, since it “melted” as soon as I put it in my mouth. The white clouds didn’t taste like anything at all.* Maybe they didn’t have enough water in them to condense enough to taste like anything, I reasoned.

----------


## ninja9578

I remember eating clouds, mine tasted like water too  ::?:   It counts.  Oh, come on ray, you know that you want to share it with us  :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## ninja9578

Okay, it's officially opened for everyone else.  Let's hear those task!  ::D:

----------


## gratismat

Yay, did it! I climbed the beanstalk... So, I found myself at a trainstation when I got lucid, had been running from the police for a while and got caught, then I remembered I could fly and stuff and so the police became a somewhat smaller problem. I got onboard a train, then I remembered the second task. Tried to do it in the train but it didn't work and I almost woke up but focused in time on the beanstalk to get back into dreaming. I then found myself in a room, found a wateringcan and started watering the floor. I then sumoned a beanstalk from the floor, it grew into someking of clouds and I tried to imagine there being something up there. I climbed up and found nothing, it kinda looked like a loft of somekind but with clouds as floor. I jumped down and tried to imagine even harder, then I climbed up. This time there was a huge pile of pillows and so I thaught that there must be something behind them, and there was :wink2: . It was a wondow that worked like a timemachine and took me back to old feodal japan, sorta like turtles :tongue2: . I found a gigantic paperhouse and tried to sneak in, I had ninjagear now, funny huh, however I didn't since there was a samurai inside who kept opening every window I tried to sneak into, I then woke up. 

Ah I just now read the taskdescription properly, hope this will count as being able to get away from the beanstalk ::roll:: ...

----------


## ninja9578

Yay, you'll get your wings as soon as the old ones are cleared.  That should happen any minute now.

----------


## The Fishy

These tasks sound incredible, they have really got me excited and eager to lucid dream again after my long, long, _long_ dry spell. I'm soo going to that beanstalk one!

It's going to be sooo great!

(Just to clarify, I am not on any drugs, medicinal or otherwise)

----------


## ninja9578

I've PM'd an admin, the badges will be fixed soon  :smiley:

----------


## SuiT

I think I almost completed this task, I was thinking of trying to eat lava form a volcano in Hawaii, but I don't remember if I succeeded, the dream was kind of blurry, and I wasn't able to fully control it. I'll give it another shot tonight =P

----------


## AlexLou

I climbed a beanstalk to the upper story of a building.  Does that count?

----------


## Sandform

Lol something uneatable? hahaha.

----------


## Dizko

Dam, i dont think this counts. Ill give it another go if not. No taste tho. =[

Ghostly Eatings.

Was in school and knew mum was coming to collect me. Got to the back gate and jumped over it. Realised I was dreaming and then thought of the task of the month. “Eat something uneatable”. I saw cars driving along the road so I decided to stand in front of one and let it drive into my mouth. I did and my mouth got really big, the size of a car. The car drove into my mouth and passed through me like a ghost.
I then got sidetracked by a hot girl…

If eating = Injesting (into your mouth) then yes i ate a car.

If eating = Injesting, and digesting; then no. I'll have to try again =P

----------


## Misbijoux

Well, I tried, but I failed.

I read the tasks, this morning, and decided that when I took a nap, later, I would try it (I was able to take a nap since my youngest wasn't here, this morning :boogie:  ).

_Once I reached SP, I "threw" my self off the bed, and walked out into the living room. It was really blurry, for some reason; very low clarity. I stood by the kitchen bar, and wondered what I was going to do. I remembered the task about eating something that wasn't edible. 

I started looking around for something. I thought about ripping a page from a magazine and eating it, but that seemed dumb. Then, I looked at a banana sitting on the counter, but then realized that it was edible. I walked down the hall toward the den, and spotted the AirWick scented oil plug-in. Ah-ha! I decided I was going to try to eat the wick off of it. So, I pulled the the little glass refill out of the warmer. It looks like this  

I tried to bite off the top of the wick. I wasn't able to completely bite it off, but a bit did come off. It didn't taste like anything. I tried to swallow it, but then I woke up._

I'm going to try to attempt the tasks, this weekend.

----------


## ninja9578

> I climbed a beanstalk to the upper story of a building.  Does that count?



Need an account of the dream.

----------


## AlexLou

> Need an account of the dream.



I know.  But will it count?

----------


## ninja9578

I guess it would count, you got up high?

----------


## AlexLou

I only climbed the beanstalk for the last story (after the stairs ended).  And I don't think it was a very tall building; less than 10 stories probably.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, I have to go read the wording of the task.  *Runs to first page*


Climb a beanstalk to *another place*, tell us what you find

Hmm... The stairs had ended, was that part of the building different?

----------


## AlexLou

I climbed it into a room that had no door.

Oh well, lets just not count it.  It's just the first of the month anyway and I can do better.

----------


## Jamoca

Both of these sound fun, I'll try them if I remember next time I go lucid.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Eat something uneatable?
Does my mother's cooking count? I swear I can't stomach her food.

*edit*

I like the beanstalk thing. There better be something good at the top of it.

----------


## Naiya

I love the basic badge. lol. It looks like he's going "NOM NOM NOM"!  ::chuckle::

----------


## ninja9578

I was thinking that it was going more like WAKKA WAKKA WAKKA  ::chuckle:: 

Yeah Vex, there better be something cool up there, or else it doesn't count  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I'm going to conjour you, Ninja, at the top of that beanstalk and then I can get revenge for those wings you gave me last month.

----------


## drmrgrl

I did the basck task of the month! its in my dream journal, highlighted in purple. my latest entry

----------


## Joxer

I love the basic Badge too.  3D pacman rules!   ::bowdown::

----------


## ninja9578

Mmm, oranges.  On noes, have to hide from Vex now  :paranoid:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

*Completed Basic Totm:* I was in my kitchen with a rattle snake and decided to take out a sample of its venom. I brought it upstairs to my bedroom and held its head down and draped its fangs over the side of a glass container. A few teaspoons of venom poured out and I remember thinking not to let it turn its head around and bite me; like it had happened before or something. I brought the venom downstairs and set it on the kitchen table, and then out of nowhere I took a swig of it and garggled it a bit. After swallowing it, nothing happened for about 20 seconds and then some pain set in. My mouth became clenched and I wanted to phone my dad or the hospital. As for the taste.. have you ever had this liquid candy called 'venom'? It tasted like sour apple. Coincidently on the front of the 'venom' candy bottles is a rattlesnake :tongue2:

----------


## antiflag

I was at some sort of restaurant and I was getting a coke out of a vending machine.I put a dollar in the machine and I got back $100 I did a reality check (this was the first time I was actually hoping it wasn't a dream lol).It was a dream and I remembered the basic task "eat something uneatable". Took me a while to find something good and I finally fount a pencil off of one of the tables.
I put it in my mouth and started chewing.It tasted REALLY salty and crunchy.It was horrible.I almost wanted to throw up in my lucid dream lol ( I swallowed it though).After I did the task I had a false awakening.I did a RC but my nose was stuffed up and I thought I was awake.

----------


## gratismat

Soo, made the first task last night for the heck of it :smiley: , I took several big chunks of a steelfence next to the school were I grew up as a kid. It tasted like water in away(more like ice maby) but in it's consistence had a more meringuelike thing to it as some of it kind of melted away from my tounge. It was wery hectic and I would somewhat consider this dream a faliure  otherwise since this was actualy the only thing I managed to do because of the stress, there were cars everywhere and of course they moved when I didn't wan't them to move because of the subconsious, there were also a lot of dcs shouting at me all the time, disturbing my dream. Because of this I didn't even manage to fly which I'm normaly wery good at, I also failed to do the second task again, I've noticed I'm pretty good at summoning roots and beanstalks and stuff(propably because of some videogame or something), so this I managed to do, I had to do it in the middle of all the traffic and so it broke a bus on the middle and came out of it, the problem was that I couldn't reach it from ground because of the traffic so I thought of flying up, this failed due to the stress.

----------


## iadr

> I love the basic badge. lol. It looks like he's going "NOM NOM NOM"!



Great observation Naiya!  Sort of looks like it is eating clouds just like you did.  ::chuckle::

----------


## ray

i hate my computer!!!!!it just lagged and deleted my message right when i was done with it......*controls rage*  right. i messed up the advanced task.instead of climbing the beanstalk i was the beanstalk and people were climbing me to get to this awesomely beautiful cloud scape.
i had a bit too much fun with the basic task...
the first night i was at my uncle's house by the swing set.there are pebbles under the swings so i ate some. they tasted like marbles and chocolate rocks.they were actually pretty good so i ate a few handfuls...then i stood up and started to chew on the plastic covering on the swing chain, it just tasted like rubber so i tryed to eat the metal chain underneath but i couldn't because i was waking up and it was just hard cold metal.the same night in a different dream that i have no memory of except that i was eating a hockey puck.it tasted like coconut and was very chewy.a different night i was battling a random dc and after i had killed him i remembered the task. i took off a chunk of my samuri armour and ate it, it was like flaky pastry crust. next time i try the advanced task i waill try not to be the bean stalk... :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Wow ray, you were the bean stalk?  That's awesome  ::D:   I'll go get you silver wings  :tongue2:

----------


## Luminous

Basic task completed!

I had some silly and boring lucid dream where I was in my parents' living room. (I still live here, for the time being) Just out of the blue, I remembered the basic task of the month. I hurried to the kitchen to find something to eat. I was so excited over remembering the task that I almost woke up.  :tongue2:  I looked around for something suitable, But most of the items there were sharp and solid (like knives), so I had a hard time choosing. I spotted some thin cardboard (the kind used for cereal boxes etc) and decided to eat it. I ripped off a piece and stuffed it in my mouth. It was surprisingly easy to chew and swallow. It tasted a bit bitter, but other than that it didn't have much flavor.

----------


## AURON

I'm walking through this house and the first thing I do is grab the cabinet door rip a chunk from it and started eating it.  It tasted like one of those wafers....i cant think of the name of it, but it has peanut butter on the inside, and I'm not even sure they sell em anymore.  And I tried the beanstalk thing several times.  It kept coming out of the ground as a tree. I tried to climb up it anyway, and reached the ceiling, and then it fell over.  I went outside and tried it again.  Same deal....I would get really high and it would fall over, but I never went anywhere.

----------


## peppy

I actually got the basic done on the first day but haven't gotten round to posting it here. Anyways...

I was in this huge battle and there was this giant chasing me,I sudenly realized I was dreaming and blasted him away. I remembered the basic task and i remembered telling myself in RL to eat a chair for the task.(stone btw) There were a few benches but for some reason i just decided to take a mouthful of concrete from the path below me. It was weird, extrememly crunchy, felt sandy too but it didn't scratch my mouth. I couldn't really actually taste much, I could feel the texture much better.

Too bad I wasn't paying that much attention during the ld. I probably should have. Ah well.  :tongue2:

----------


## Misbijoux

I attempted the Advanced Task. I'm not sure if it counts or not. It was a very weird experience.

*The Malnourished Beanstalk*

I'm walking down a familiar sidewalk, and notice my friend's husband is walking next to me. I look around and see old buildings, and see people walking along the sidewalk. I somehow come to the realization that I am walking down the Gran Via in Madrid. The shop I pass by says 'Cafe con leche y Churros', and a man with a green, ripped shirt is standing by the metro (subway) and asks if I want to buy some socks. My friend's husband gets really close to me, and tells me to forget it. He wants to go back to the room. I look at him and notice his eyes are brown (they are blue in waking life), and he grabs my hand. Something is not right. I look up at the sky and grey clouds are rolling across. I wonder if I'm dreaming, so I look at my hands. Both of my pinkies are missing. _I stand there for a couple of seconds trying to decide what to do. I remember the tasks for the month, and remembered how I failed the basic one, and so I decide to try the advanced one.

A beanstalk. Where in the world am I going to find a beanstalk? I think to myself. I tell my friend's husband that I will go back to the room with him. My intentions are to go into the room, and then, when I walk back out, there will be a beanstalk in the middle of the street for me to climb.

We walk into a small hostal that overlooks a McDonalds. I walk up some stairs and into a hall. I tell D to just go into the room, that I need to check something out. I walk back down the stairs and out the door. I look for the beanstalk, and to my right, coming out of a manhole cover, I see what looks like a beanstalk, a skinny malnourished beanstalk. It's a brownish color, and it looks like if I was to climb it, it would break. I walk to it and touch it. It seems sturdy enough. It's really thin, a bit like a street lamp.

I start climbing it like you would climb a rope. I keep climbing. I look down, and the city starts disappearing. I climb a little bit more. I look down and the city has totally disappeared. When I look up, I notice what looks like an upside down street. As it gets closer, I realize it's the same city but it's upside down; it's like, somehow, I decided to climb back down backwards.

I'm a little bit perturbed, at this point. I get to the manhole where the beanstalk is coming out from. I look around at notice everything is upside down. The people on the streets are upside down, the cars are upside down and the buildings are upside down. Did I actually climb the beanstalk? I ask myself. 

So, I decide to finish climbing it by going into the sewer where it was coming down from. I climb into the hole, and everything is black. I sit down inside and look out the hole. The malnourished beanstalk just dangles back and forth. I hear what sounds like a dishwasher. As I get up to walk around, everything slowly starts fading._

Now, here's the thing--I don't know if I actually climbed it or if somehow I climbed back down. Does that make sense?

----------


## Mini Man56

My first completed lucid task! ::D: 

My dream was like Pirates of the Carribean, but instead of ships on the ocean, it was horse-drawn carriges in the desert. We eventually escaped to Brooklyn, Ohio, :tongue2:  And I was like,"WTF, this is my backyard!" and I was lucid. I walked a few steps, then remembered the basic task. Eat something unedible. I looked at the grass, but was edible. So I ran to the side of my house, and took a chuck out of the siding. It felt like styrofoam, and when I ate it, it tasted HORRIBLE. I woke up right after I ate it, probably because of the taste. ::blue::

----------


## gratismat

> My first completed lucid task!
> 
> My dream was like Pirates of the Carribean, but instead of ships on the ocean, it was horse-drawn carriges in the desert. We eventually escaped to Brooklyn, Ohio, And I was like,"WTF, this is my backyard!" and I was lucid. I walked a few steps, then remembered the basic task. Eat something unedible. I looked at the grass, but was edible. So I ran to the side of my house, and took a chuck out of the siding. It felt like styrofoam, and when I ate it, it tasted HORRIBLE. I woke up right after I ate it, probably because of the taste.



Yuck!, doesn't sound like a wery nice taste :Question: )

----------


## ninja9578

Wow Misbijoux, that was fun to read.  I'll count it since you never thought that you started back down.  We'll say that you ended up in an upside down world.  ::D:

----------


## AlexLou

As I began to feel groggy I looked out of the cabin at the beautiful day. I saw two hunters returning from the woods and a bright sun in a clear blue sky. The meadow couldn't be more green. I tried to keep this all in mind as I closed my eyes for my WILD attempt; I wanted to climb a bean stock on a beautiful, bright day like this and climb to the clouds.

Now I was standing in a field of green and a bean stock stretched up to the sky before me. I began to climb and was a bit worried because I had started this dream so quickly. Was I all the way asleep yet? Was this really a full dream or an imagining on the edge of sleep? Well everything seemed to be solid and stable enough. I was just using my hands to climb and didn't need to use my feet like the last time. Sometimes it felt as if I were standing on an invisible platform, but I watched my hands reach hand-over-hand and pull. The beanstalk went so high up into the clear blue sky that I couldn't see where it went. For a while it seemed as if I might be getting nowhere, but then I noticed that the sun was a bit nearer. I seemed to be climbing straight for the sun! When I reached the sun it turned out to be a perfectly round hole in the sky just large enough for me to pass through. The beanstalk ended there, so I put my arms on the ledge and pulled myself up. I was standing on darkness. There were clouds blowing by a few feet above and I could see a plane in the distance ascending at an angle. There were also blue sheets of ice jutting out of the ground and I realized that I must be standing on dark ice. I tried to imagine clouds instead, but everything began to fade and I decided to let the dream go.

I woke in my dark bedroom and realized that the cabin before had been part of my dream. I only dreamed that I WILDed! 

Funny thing after I woke up: as I went over the dream in my head I began to remember another bean stalk dream I had sometime in the last few days. I only remember flashes including a spiraling bean stalk going into the sky at an odd angle.

----------


## iadr

> i messed up the advanced task.instead of climbing the beanstalk i was the beanstalk and people were climbing me to get to this awesomely beautiful cloud scape.
> 
> i had a bit too much fun with the basic task...
> the first night i was at my uncle's house by the swing set.there are pebbles under the swings so i ate some. they tasted like marbles and chocolate rocks.they were actually pretty good so i ate a few handfuls...then i stood up and started to chew on the plastic covering on the swing chain, it just tasted like rubber so i tryed to eat the metal chain underneath but i couldn't because i was waking up and it was just hard cold metal.the same night in a different dream that i have no memory of except that i was eating a hockey puck.it tasted like coconut and was very chewy.a different night i was battling a random dc and after i had killed him i remembered the task. i took off a chunk of my samuri armour and ate it, it was like flaky pastry crust. next time i try the advanced task i waill try not to be the bean stalk...



That was one of the most entertaining lucids I've ever read Ray.  Thanks for making my day.

Sounds like you tried to eat every inevitable thing you could, from pebbles, to the plastic covering on a swing chain, to the metal swing chain itself, to a hockey puck, to a chunk of your samuri armour. 

Good luck climbing the beanstalk.  I have a feeling you'll accomplish that one too.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice one AlexLou, these beanstalks are leading to some pretty cool places  ::D:

----------


## ray

> That was one of the most entertaining lucids I've ever read Ray.  Thanks for making my day.
> 
> Sounds like you tried to eat every inevitable thing you could, from pebbles, to the plastic covering on a swing chain, to the metal swing chain itself, to a hockey puck, to a chunk of your samuri armour. 
> 
> Good luck climbing the beanstalk.  I have a feeling you'll accomplish that one too.



lol your welcome,i hope i do it... last month i had trouble with the tsunami...

----------


## Mini Man56

> lol your welcome,i hope i do it... last month i had trouble with the tsunami...




Last month I could never remember to do the task...

----------


## samchestido

DOH!

I was lucid last night but I did the wrong task... I fell backwards of my balcony. Stupid me! Better luck tonight, hopefully...  ::D:

----------


## Creation X

ok!
I managed to do this one.



```
Basic Task - Eat something uneatable, tell us what it tastes like
```


I was flying around, and remembered I had a task.
so I flew down to a house, and I Chomped on someone's front door.
it tasted chewy, and I couldn't swallow it that well.
but I managed to swallow it! and then I had an aftertaste of something like sunflower seeds.
edit:sorry, a lot of this wasn't typed thoroughly.
if you want I could give you the whole story, I couldn't earlier because I was in a rush to get to school.

----------


## bardsftw

So, I was in my living room, just summoning random stuff, when all of a sudden I remembered the tast. I figured I'd just let my subconcious create something, and a waiter appeared with a silver platter. I lifted the cover, and there sat a walkie-talkie. Long story short, I ate it, and it tasted like Reese's. It was the best dream ever.

----------


## panta-rei

Yea Baby! Last night I had a dream where I was flying, and when I landed, there were feathers in my mouth. I pulled out one, but one of them I couldn't get out. I swallowed it, it tasted like cloth... But the texture was actually like feathers!  :tongue2: 

P.S. Nice Avy, bardsftw.

----------


## Mini Man56

> Yea Baby! Last night I had a dream where I was flying, and when I landed, there were feathers in my mouth. I pulled out one, but one of them I couldn't get out. I swallowed it, it tasted like cloth... But the texture was actually like feathers! 
> 
> P.S. Nice Avy, bardsftw.




I can't get this feather out of my mouth... hmm, I'll just eat it! Lol.

----------


## Enigmik

Ha! Im so doing this in my next lucid. This will be interesting I can't wait. I wonder if whatever I eat will be like the smell of something....

----------


## seeker28

I have been close to doing the eating something inedible task a couple of times...arg.  Hopefully I'll get it soon!!!

----------


## Creation X

Ok, I managed to finish the advanced task.

I was super speed running on the ground, and I ran right into a tree. I looked up, and it went from a tree to a beanstalk at the top. I super jumped to the starting of the beanstalk and starting climbing up it as fast as I could. It kept going past the clouds, and finally I saw what it was connected to. Some kind of Island, And it was centered in the middle. I got up and the island was made of dirt and trees. It looked like a path through a small forest. It wasn't more than a mile long by eye sight, but I could never run to the edge, it just kept "stretching" on.

----------


## kingofclutch

I did the basic task. From my dream journal:
I don't know if the dream just started, but I was walking around in my house with my brother and my neighbor. We went over to my family room which is right next to the kitchen counter. Then I thought, "Maybe this could be a dream?" So I did a RC(pinch my arm) and I didn't feel anything. I did it again to make sure and I again didn't feel anything.

My brother, for some reason, started bothering me and coming after me. So I tried throwing fireballs at him, but it didn't work. I just got that rush of excitement, but I didn't let it overwhelm me. I remembered that I wanted to complete the basic task so I looked around for inedible objects to eat. There is a ton of stuff on the kitchen counter in my house so I looked over there. There was a ton of stuff there so I just started grabbing whatever was there and sticking it into my mouth. I saw some marbles in there, some pencils, and many other things. I didn't really taste much and I don't think I ever chewed.

Then I left and wanted to do something with mirrors. So I started to run over to the bathroom. I got there and I was discombobulated. I looked in front of me where I thought the mirror was, but it wasn't there. I looked back and then I saw the mirror, but the dream ended here.

----------


## McLoone

Ok. The 1st thing I done was this konths task -- so I ate the bed... all of it, it tasted of marshmallow, but each section tasted better the more I ate, but the pillows were nothing in comparison lol

Was really weird though.

----------


## ninja9578

Your bed sounds yummy  ::D:

----------


## McLoone

> Your bed sounds yummy



ohh it was lol

----------


## poog

HUZZAH! My first lucid dream too!  ::D:  I ate a rock!  ::banana::  It tasted like chocolate and it had a raspberry filling. Please read more about my first lucid dream in the Lucid Experiences.  ::D:

----------


## ray

> Ok. The 1st thing I done was this konths task -- so I ate the bed... all of it, it tasted of marshmallow, but each section tasted better the more I ate, but the pillows were nothing in comparison lol
> 
> Was really weird though.



i am soooo hungry right now...... :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

If I had enough control I'd probably try and eat a person just for the sake of it, and the task of course.  :tongue2:

----------


## lagunagirl

> [SIZE="4"]Basic Task - Eat something uneatable, tell us what it tastes like
>  [/IMG]



what if I have synesthesia and can taste something uneatable in waking life? I can taste music!! can that count? 

jk jk i know. it's _lucid_ task. 

just sayin

----------


## ninja9578

> If I had enough control I'd probably try and eat a person just for the sake of it, and the task of course.



I'm going to try and eat my self, it'll be fun.  I need to get lucid  :Pissed: 





> what if I have synesthesia and can taste something uneatable in waking life? I can taste music!! can that count? 
> 
> jk jk i know. it's _lucid_ task. 
> 
> just sayin



Change your senses  :tongue2:

----------


## Mini Man56

> what if I have synesthesia and can taste something uneatable in waking life? I can taste music!! can that count? 
> 
> jk jk i know. it's _lucid_ task. 
> 
> just sayin




I have the ability to taste smells. A good thing when you smell something good, but if someone farts.... >.<

Everybody always looks at me wierd when somebody says,"Do you smell that?" and I respond,"Yeah, it tastes horrible!"

----------


## Creation X

> I have the ability to taste smells. A good thing when you smell something good, but if someone farts.... >.<
> 
> Everybody always looks at me wierd when somebody says,"Do you smell that?" and I respond,"Yeah, it tastes horrible!"



I can taste smells also  ::shock::

----------


## Mini Man56

> I can taste smells also



An estimated 1/6,000 people can. Yay statistics!

----------


## lagunagirl

a lot of statistics are a load of crap. 

I thoght everyone's sense of smell and taste were closely related like that... but I guess I'm just thinking about it in a different way.

----------


## eppy

So I actually remembered to do the basic task!
right away i knew i was lucid, i was in my grandmas house.
i saw a dark greenish pillow and took a bite out of it, to my surprise it tasted really good.
it had a powdery consistency in my mouth and tasted like grape.
i think i got that taste because i read other peoples results on here.

----------


## DuB

Completed the basic task this morning:

_I look around the room. It's dark, but some moonlight coming through the window gives me enough light to see. I shout "Increase lucidity! Increase clarity!" Nothing really seems to change, so I just begin idly rubbing my hands together. I immediately remember a lucid task: eat something inedible. I look down on the floor and see a pair of my own boxers. I pick them up, take a big bite out of the side, chew it up and swallow it. It's surprisingly easy to eat, but it doesn't have much of a taste._

----------


## seeker28

I did both tasks this morning.

_I was in a sports stadium flying and climbing in the rafters.  Then I remembered that I wanted to do the tasks of the month.  I remembered that the basic task was to eat something inedible.  I'm hanging off of a glass basketball backboard (? is that what it's called?).  It looks too big to eat, but I figure I'll give it a try.  I bite and crunch down.  The glass crunches up in my mouth.  It is really easy to eat.  The texture it cool, but it has no flavor.  I eat half of the glass backboard.  Then I figure I'll work on the other task. But I can't remember what it is.  I spend the rest of the dream eating random things:  a blanket, a shoe, part of a wall._

I wake up and realize I didn't do the advanced task.  I decide to DEILD, but I keep forgetting what it is.  After the third dream of me forgetting I decide to DEILD while daydreaming, so I will end up in my dream already doing the advanced task.  I daydream about climbing a giant beanstalk.  After a few minutes _I'm dreaming.  I'm climbing a huge beanstalk.  It is bright green and looks more like a 3-D drawing than an actual beanstalk.  But I figure that won't make any difference.  I climb it.  The leaves work kind of like a ladder.  I wonder why it isn't swaying in a breeze.  When I turn and look around I realize I'm inside a giant building.  The beanstalk grows up out of the floor.  I continue climbing for a long time.  Then quite suddenly I'm climbing up through the floor in a hallway.  There are five rooms along the hallway.  I go into the third.  I'm starting to loose awareness at this point, but am still lucid.  There is a cream colored blankent on the floor.  I pick it up and eat it.  It is cottony and hard to chew and swallow.  It tastes like fabric softener._

----------


## ninja9578

Wow Seeker28, you went all out with the basic task  :smiley:

----------


## Niddiboy

Short extract from my limited dream journal xD 

"I looked at the painting i was doing and realised that my pieces wernt anything like this in my art class. BOOM! LUCID! After becoming lucid, i knew straight away the tasks of the month. I tried to find a beanstalk but there werent any to be found. I got frustrated and started to loose concentration, feeling my real-world body twitching back to life i grabbed a near-by rock and started chewing it, but all i could taste was silicon rubber, which i hate, and spat it out. after this i woke up"

hope it counts!! my first proper LD and a shot at a TOTM xD  ::banana::

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hehe, Niddiboy, if some of it stayed in your mouth, even a little tiny bit. I'm guessing technically it counts.  :wink2:

----------


## ninja9578

> Short extract from my limited dream journal xD 
> 
> "I looked at the painting i was doing and realised that my pieces wernt anything like this in my art class. BOOM! LUCID! After becoming lucid, i knew straight away the tasks of the month. I tried to find a beanstalk but there werent any to be found. I got frustrated and started to loose concentration, feeling my real-world body twitching back to life i grabbed a near-by rock and started chewing it, but all i could taste was silicon rubber, which i hate, and spat it out. after this i woke up"
> 
> hope it counts!! my first proper LD and a shot at a TOTM xD



Eating implies swallowing  ::?:   :Sad:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Eating implies swallowing



Read my post! Lol

----------


## ninja9578

I already told someone else that they have to swallow something to eat it.  Sorry Niddiboy  :Sad:

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

> Basic task completed!
> 
> I had some silly and boring lucid dream where I was in my parents' living room. (I still live here, for the time being) Just out of the blue, I remembered the basic task of the month. I hurried to the kitchen to find something to eat. I was so excited over remembering the task that I almost woke up.  I looked around for something suitable, But most of the items there were sharp and solid (like knives), so I had a hard time choosing. I spotted some thin cardboard (the kind used for cereal boxes etc) and decided to eat it. I ripped off a piece and stuffed it in my mouth. It was surprisingly easy to chew and swallow. It tasted a bit bitter, but other than that it didn't have much flavor.



Why would you hurry to the kitchen? Thats where real food is lol I'd stay away from the kitchen.

Anyway, these sound so fun I really want to try them out and will report back.

Pacman looks so good!
Cheers

----------


## TheCJ

Haha these sound cool!
I've only had one LD before ever but I'm going to try this if I ever go lucid again this month.

----------


## AURON

I find myself in my room...everything is blurry.  I'm waiting for things to come into focus, but it's not really happening.  I make a motion like I'm taking off my glasses...and it turns out I actually have them on.  When they come off, my vision is perfect.  I walk into the living room, and I see my dad in the kitchen.  I decide on a more passive approach.  I say "hey, you have that magic bean with you right"?  He looks at me and says "I guess".  I hold out my hand and it drops it in.  It looks like a black eyed pea, but it has two eyes, and is a lot larger.

I went outside and planted it in the yard, and seconds later it started growing.  It actually looked like a giant beanstalk opposed to the "tree-like" thing I was creating in my last lucid.  I walked up to it, and told myself it was going to take  me to a faraway land, and grabbed on to it.  I started climbing, and it turns out the beanstalk grew up to the roof, and clung too it....so the only place i ended up, was on the roof.   ::disconcerted::

----------


## ninja9578

Aww, yeah that one is really hard, I think only two people have completed it as of yet.  ::?:

----------


## McLoone

> Read my post! Lol



LOL

----------


## yay

I usually don't remember the tasks when I lucid dream, but I've been able to remember, or trying to remember in the past two lucid dreams I've had.

In my first lucid I was in a kitchen and remembered the basic task. I saw knives and other uneatable things but for some reason I didn't try to eat them, I was looking for something easier.

In the lucid dream last night I was in some part of a house and saw a knife again, so this time I tried to eat it. I bit off a little piece and swallowed, but it just tasted like metal. I wasn't sure if eating a little bit would be enough for the task so I picked up a flashlight. So I bit into the end and swallowed, and it tasted like battery acid. ::?:  I don't know what battery acid tastes like of course, but it was just chemically burning and gross.

You guys who eat stuff and it tastes good or like nothing are so lucky! The stuff I eat just tastes like how I think it would really taste. :Sad:

----------


## Niddiboy

you gotta b joking ninja.... like i even tried to do both, and eating does not imply swallowing... it is another step in the larger process of eating... this actually sucks, way to improve my confidence, i mean i try something, i do it, then because i didnt like the taste and spat it out doesnt count, i ate something inedible and and i tasted it....

mumbojumbo bullshit

also techniqally i did eat it, because i tasted it, meaning that my tastebuds recived some signals and therefore i ate it... also lets go to a molecular level, what is someone ate an atom.. which i did.. there was bound to be at least one rock atom on my dream tongue....

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, calm down! He's only saying that you need to swallow your food.  ::lol::

----------


## Niddiboy

yeah but the only time ive become fully lucid in the past few months and it doesnt count as a TOTM......

----------


## Jdeadevil

No wait! I have information! You tasted the object, right? Then you swallowed some of it!  ::D: 

Ninja, TAKE THAT POST BACK!

----------


## ninja9578

::?:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> 



*Forces the post back into the palm of your hand and pushes you out the room*

----------


## ninja9578

I already gave it to him  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiza

Last night I got the eating task done!  :boogie: 

You can read it in my DJ in my sig or just read the quote here:





> I smile and then remember the task of the month. I still think one of them is ride a tsunami and I can't think of the other one.
> 
> I walk up to people and ask them what the task of the month is. They look at me like I'm crazy and brush me off. I spot a teacher and I ask her. She tells me about the eating one. I look around for something to eat. As I look, the dream world starts to fade around me. I spot some gravel and dive on it. I scoop up a handful and ram it into my mouth. I bite into it and it tastes like boiled sweets. As I'm eating the dream world fades and I'm looking at my own eyelids.

----------


## yay

> I still think one of them is ride a tsunami and I can't think of the other one.
> 
> I walk up to people and ask them what the task of the month is. They look at me like I'm crazy and brush me off. I spot a teacher and I ask her. She tells me about the eating one. I look around for something to eat. As I look, the dream world starts to fade around me. I spot some gravel and dive on it. I scoop up a handful and ram it into my mouth. I bite into it and it tastes like boiled sweets. As I'm eating the dream world fades and I'm looking at my own eyelids.[/COLOR]



UGH! I do that a lot. I know one of the tasks, but forget the other, or I think of the last months task.

----------


## Ceonsamea

I did the basic one. and I did the advanced one a while back, but that was in a non-lucid after I first read this post, hehe, so it doesnt count because I wasn't lucid.

I don't remember anything untill the point I became lucid. I decided I wanted to make something appear, then I remembered the task. So when it comes to uneatable the first thing I allways think of is metal, so I tried to make a metal bar appear, but it failed a few times (I was forgetting my passive control) so I asked my sister why it wasnt working, she said something like "it is". Then I looked on the floor and realised they had been appearing right by my feet, and I didn't see them, but they were smaller than expected. So I picked it up and took a bite. It didnt have a strong taste, but a little, and it crumbled and was textured like a biscuit...


Also later on I fired a fireball for the first time... it was really hot so I had to move my hands further apart so it didn't burn me while I conjoured it, awesome.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Man, I keep forgetting the tasks.  Its weird, because I am really excited about both of them.  

I was trying to incubate an image of me climbing a beanstalk.  I got close, and ended up climbing up a giant rope that led to a hot air balloon made of nets and hammocks and piloted by a.....Robot Butler!!

Not close enough, so I'm going to try again tonight.  You hear that, brain? Tonight!

----------


## DreamingGod

Lol this is crazy
But I had a false awakening last night.
But for some reason my door wouldn't open. SO i tried visualizing somewhere else and it didnt work  (probably because i suck) So i just ate the door nob and the door swung right open. It tasted exactly like a apple

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had a lucid dream this morning and I planted something and tried to grow a beanstalk but it didn't grow very high.  I was inside and I said that when I go outside there will be a beanstalk for me to climb.  I went out and there were beanstalks but none were tall enough to cilmb anywhere.  I flew around real high until I saw a tall beanstalk that went through a tall building.  I went to the bottom of it and started climbing.  Once I got to a part that went through a ceiling, there wasn't enough room for me to get through so I had to push my way through the ceiling.  I ended up in a room that looked like an empty office building.  There was a kitten and and empty chair.  I was going to climb more but now the beanstalk looked like a peice of fabric.  I pulled on it and it fell down, so that was the end of my climbing.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Well done Pony Girl.  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Kittens!  ::content::

----------


## kingofclutch

I failed the advance task. From my dream journal: I think I might have had a false awakening or something, but I knew I was dreaming. Even though the dream was already clear, the first thing I did was look at my hands. I was in my house somewhere and I walked through one of my hallways and there was a tiny dragon blocking my way. It looked like it was going to attack, so I karate chopped it near its head. It had a cut in it and blood started to come out. Then I did this telepathic thing that made the blood come out faster and soon it died.

After that I remembered the advanced task and decided to give it a try. I walked to where my kitchen is and there was a door. I imagined that there would be a beanstalk on the other side. I opened the door and there wasn't a beanstalk, but instead a pole. I looked at it and I climbed up it for some reason and it ended there.

----------


## AURON

hmmmm thinking i should just put a mirror on the ceiling and climb the beanstalk  through it....or make a portal at the top of it.....I'm gonna get that crap done ><

----------


## DREAMER242000

Last night during a very short lucid I rememberd to do the basic task.
I was standing in a street looking for something inedible there were Dandilions
and dead leaves which I disreguarded. I then spotted an empty foil pie container
I took a bite out of this.
It can best be described as papery with a slight metalic taste to it. I then
swallowed this and took another bite. I can not recall swallowing the second
bite.
 :smiley:

----------


## Exhalent

A couple of nights ago I had the strangest dream. I was living in a beat-up house and terrible neighborhood. My family was so poor that we had to eat just about anything. At this point I realized that I would never eat these things in real life, therefore, I became lucid. I ended up eating a snake egg, and a brick. The snake egg tasted like salty chicken. I only ate half of it before stopping. The brick; however, tasted like cotton candy. I continued to eat it until just before I was finished. The cotton candy flavor was so good, but I woke up soon after.

----------


## Clairity

Well, I had a very brief lucid dream this morning but I did remember to do the basic task of the month.  :smiley: 

I remembered that I needed to eat something inedible. I noticed a golf ball sitting on the table and I picked it up and took a bite. It tasted bitter and chalky and I choked as I swallowed and then spit the rest out.  :tongue2: 

Later as I thought about why the golf ball tasted that way.. I remembered that I had seen an ad for an "exploding" golf ball ( http://trickgolfballs.net/store/catalog/ ) and I realized that bitter and chalky is exactly what biting into an "exploding" golf ball would taste like.  ::D:

----------


## gratismat

Nice, next ld, I'm gona try eating dynamite, might be fun :smiley:

----------


## i make it rain

i became lucid in some room and i was deciding what to do. all i could think of was the eating task when i wanted to do the beanstalk. so i looked around and the first thing i saw was a purple Gamecube controller. so i took a bite out of the left handle. it had a kind of hard outer shell (not as hard as it should have been). then the inside was a gooey half-solid half-liquid. there was SO MUCH flavor. it tasted exactly like on Halls cherry flavored cough drop. it had the same gooey inside as the Halls. i don't like the inside of those, though, so i didn't enjoy the controller. 

like a month ago, i had a sore throat and could not sleep. so i took one as i was falling asleep. maybe that was why it appeared in my dream.

----------


## heumy

Well, this is my first-ever lucid task of the month completed, and I can't believe I did it. I only read about the "eating" task last night, and went to sleep, not expecting to get lucid. After becoming lucid once, I had a false awakening, and there was a computer sitting by my pillow. I started playing on it, and then my attention shifted. When i looked at the computer again, it had turned into a laptop computer. I then remembered the task of the month, and took a huge bite out of the corner of the screen. I tried to focus on the taste, but it only tasted like freshly washed clothes. I started chewing on the laptop chunk, and swallowed it, but the taste wasn't very vivid. Still, I'm glad I completed the task.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, lots of tasks were done today...   :boogie:

----------


## Clairity

> Nice, next ld, I'm gona try eating dynamite, might be fun



Thanks!  

Eating dynamite.. wouldn't it be crazy if your head was blown off your body!?  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, that sounds fun.

Anyway I finally got one of them done  :boogie: 

Clarity: Poor
Sleep: Poor
Lucidity: Poor
*Concert*
I was lucid at a concert and crowd surfing.  I decided to fly up onto the stage, I ran around, trying to get off of the ground, but was unable to do it.  I saw Matt Nonnemacher and asked him why I couldn't fly, he said that he didn't know.  I remembered the basic task and took a bite out of Matt's arm, he didn't seem to mind.  His flesh tastes sort of sweet, like grape juice.  I then remembered that I had wanted to eat myself so I bit off one of my fingers and everything started to fade to black and I think I went into deep sleep.

It seems as if this month's advanced task was really hard, there are only three that have completed it?  ::cry::   Next month's advanced task isn't any easier, so practice.  ::tongue::

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Nice, next ld, I'm gona try eating dynamite, might be fun



Make sure you don't practice Reality Checking with that, IE, don't do it in real life by accident!  ::lol::

----------


## gratismat

Nah, not to much of a risk I'm, afraid(?), don't think I'll be able to get a hold of some dynamite in real life where I live at the moment :smiley:

----------


## andrew17

I woke up in the a classroom. I knew I was lucid from the start of the dream. I had read this contest the night before I have no idea how I remembered about it. Anyways I ate some coloured chalk, which always seemed tempting to me when I was a kid. The taste is hard to describe because in my dreams my senses don't function or corespond to the real world (which is very hard to explain) but the chalk I think would best be described as bland and uninteresting. It was a short dream and was sort of strange, no one else in the room, just me in the class. Anyway sorry for such a boring experience I'll try to do it again tonight.

----------


## owl

Hey everyone,

I don't post much outside of my dream journal, but decided to try the lucid dream task this month. I finally met with success last night  :smiley:   I'll post the relevant section of the dream below:

We stop by a woman who's standing at a booth, with a huge grin on her face. She knows where we're headed, apparently there's one safe city. She says we should go to "Po-tuang" (says this with a Chinese accent, using two different tones for the syllables. She doesn't look Asian, and seems like a hippie), and points in the direction we're going. I notice the ends of her fingers are blurry. Blurry hands? I must be dreaming! I immediately think of my intention to eat charcoal, and notice a foodstand on the right. "Pull over!" I say, apparently forgetting that I'm driving. The car does stop, however, so good enough. Then I think that a foodstand would not be the best option for charcoal, so I look on my left and there's a restaurant with about 5 shiny silver grills lined up. There's a black wrought-iron fence separating the grills from what I assume would be the dining area, based on the fact that there are tables set up. I see one waiter-looking guy, wearing a white apron, but he just stands there. I also notice at this point that I'm back in my waking form. I approach the first grill - there are two directly in my line of sight. The charcoal looks like it's been burning for awhile. There are some glowing red embers, and some charred white sections on the edges. I wonder if it'll be hot, but remind myself that it doesn't really matter. I reach in, and grab a charcoal lump. I'm actually a little surprised (disappointed?) that there's no heat. I take a bite, and it doesn't taste like a cookie, but has that cookie consistency. It does, however, taste sweet - the taste reminds me of a red bean bun (the bun part, but I don't taste beans). I'm about halfway through eating my charcoal treat, happily, but hurriedly, since I want to continue on with the dream, when I "wake up" to the sound of a cracking joint.

----------


## ninja9578

I did it again!  ::D: 

... I remembered the basic task and that my first time was kind of lame because technically human flesh is eatable.  I took a bite out of a metal bar, and I went right through it.  I then saw a bunch of bikes.  I picked one up and tried to get the wheel into my mouth, of course it was way to big. 

I stretched my mouth and crushed the wheel until it fit.  I pushed t he whole thing down my throat as a whole, the pedals were a pain because they kept rotating in such a way that I couldn't swallow them.  I had to lay on my back to get my neck in the right position, but I got the whole bike down in one gulp.  It tasted like metal.  I thought that when I finished the bike there would be a beanstalk waiting for me, but I woke up instead.

----------


## Clairity

> I approach the first grill - there are two directly in my line of sight. The charcoal looks like it's been burning for awhile. There are some glowing red embers, and some charred white sections on the edges. I wonder if it'll be hot, but remind myself that it doesn't really matter. I reach in, and grab a charcoal lump. I'm actually a little surprised (disappointed?) that there's no heat. I take a bite, and it doesn't taste like a cookie, but has that cookie consistency. It does, however, taste sweet - the taste reminds me of a red bean bun (the bun part, but I don't taste beans).



Eating a glowing lump of charcoal.. that was brave!

PS.. love your name and avatar!  :wink2: 





> I stretched my mouth and crushed the wheel until it fit. I pushed t he whole thing down my throat as a whole, the pedals were a pain because they kept rotating in such a way that I couldn't swallow them. I had to lay on my back to get my neck in the right position, but I got the whole bike down in one gulp. It tasted like metal.



Uhmm.. the pedals were a pain because they kept ROTATING!!  ::shock:: 

Wow.. I am very impressed! Well done!!  ::D:

----------


## i make it rain

the dream started weirdly. i WILDed and could only see black. usually i get frustrated and leave the dream. instead, i just danced because i was happy in a dream. then i looked at my hands and i could see them. then i looked up and i could see everything. (look at what a positive attitude can do.) anyhoo, i walked out to my backyard. i expected a beanstalk to be there and i didn't see one. then i walked a little farther and i saw it...or what i thought was it. it turned out to be about a 15 ft high, 4 ft thick, dead tree. it had one branch and no leaves. but i didn't realize this wasn't a beanstalk. oy vey. so i hovered up to the top and tried to make it grow to the sky. after a few tries, it rocketed up and i went through like 5 layers of clouds. the problem was, every layer of cloud i went through, i would start back in my backyard. so i would shoot up and teleport back down. i gave up and went to the neighbor's house for a better "beanstalk." they had one that went in some little hole thing. i climbed up like spiderman (where all i needed to do was crawl up the side.) i knew it would go somewhere cool. but i saw a ton of spider webs in there. (i have a thing with spider webs. i freak out when they are on me.) i knew i could clear the ones i could see but i didn't have confidence that i could clear them all. so i gave up and the dream was over.

----------


## AlexLou

Grats Ninja ::D: 

I finally got around to doing the basic task, but I kinda wish I hadn't.

It was nothing all that exciting.  I was walking with my mom toward the beach when I remembered to eat something.  There were some reddish clay paving stones on the side of the path so I grabbed one.  I briefly worried about whatever bugs might be on the bottom of it, but thought to myself, _"It doesn't matter; it's a dream,"_ and took a huge bite.  I think it was a much bigger bite than I'm capable of taking in reality because there was a lot of material in my mouth.  It was crumbly and soft, but it tasted disgusting!  It tasted of dirt and strongly of minerals, like sucking on a multi-vitamin that you're supposed to swallow whole, except worse.  I felt like I was gaging, but kept the bitter material in my mouth.  I swallowed about half of it and tried to imagine a better taste for it but failed, then decided it was okay to spit out the rest and did.  Then I had a false wakening in which there were chunks of the chewed up paving stone all around my bed and I thought that somehow I'd actually been chewing on it in reality.

I don't think that in writing this I've done justice to how gross it was . . . it really felt like I was gaging, I wanted to puke.

----------


## Box77

After a dream where I was climbing a building and something about the keys I have forgot to take with me. There was a gore dream about an old haunted car which killed whoever gets in/...I don't remember the moment I got lucid.../I'm trying to vanish two DC's who I don't want to be there. I want to see them become sparks and disappear. Every effort I make doesn't work at all. They just take their clothes off. Finally I'm thinking about it would be an interesting basic task to perform, to vanish a DC. I haven't checked if it has been asked before. Then I remember the task of the month and think about the beanstalk. First I have to do something more direct with the DC's in order to make them disappear, I take both of them and fold them as a carpet. That's it, work done, but now I have to put the package somewhere else. I throw them under the bed. Then I go to the window and there it is! The beanstalk! at the other side of the backyard, but it is not too high, no more than a 4 floors building. I think it must grow, I turn for a while and when I see it again it has grown to the sides, it lookslike a cactus! no, no, it must be higher not thicker! I go downstairs, I prefer to walk in order to enjoy every step inside the dream (I am in a second floor) when I get the backyard there are 2 beanstalks side to side, I think it's better but still it must be higher! I see it grow up as a fastmotion movie, till it reaches the clouds! that is good. At this point, I have many DC's following me as I am a kind of attraction or some. Then the dogs again! (I talk about them in my attempt of dreamjournal) but now just one of them is biting my hand. That moment I think it would be good if I perform the basic task too, I start to look for something uneatable, I find a piece of wood, but I want to find something better. Meanwhile the little dog is still biting my right hand, it is stressing me. There is a lot of water around the beanstalk, so I take the little dog and sink him into the water in order to he lets my hand. Once he opens his snout, I take him out and throw the farest I can, taking care of not harming him, when he falls on the floor he stands there and sits quiet. A loudy snore, close enough, wake me up and I'm not able to get into the dream again. Better look next time

----------


## The White Rabbit

Unfortunately people lie.

----------


## i make it rain

> Unfortunately people lie.



what?

----------


## ninja9578

> Unfortunately people lie.



Who?  I will strip their wings  :Pissed: 





> Uhmm.. the pedals were a pain because they kept ROTATING!! 
> 
> Wow.. I am very impressed! Well done!!



Those pedals were a pain rotating as I tried to swallow them.  ::D:

----------


## The White Rabbit

Quotes are fun.

----------


## i make it rain

i don't think people lie about the task of the month. it is more of a personal objective than to show off the wings. and plus if someone can't do it, you don't NEED to report the failures and no one will notice. if you are going to lie, it might as well be for something worthwhile like did you illegally film signals and/or practices? no. or that isn't the same nasty ripped up hoodie from like 5 years ago is it? no.

----------


## Sgeo

I became lucid after realizing I was supposed to be the Dreamer or something. Went outside, tried to eat a wood chip thing. Tasted sweet, but I wasn't sure if that was enough, so I found an ant posion thing (OUTSIDE!), asked a DC if I was dreaming ("No" + giggles), and ate it. It tasted like the wood chip, but less so, and I could feel the crunchy ants inside my mouth.

----------


## DreamingGhost

After a long dry spell the beanstalk task is proving to be a pain in my butt lol. The first few times when I was able to find a beanstalk it was too flimsy to climb, only three or four sprouts not conected. Then in this mornings lucids I was able to make it thicker and ready to climb only to wake up before I could get a chance. And in yet another lucid this morning I wasn't able to find a beanstalk but was able to make a bed of flowers grow into one only to have the ground clasp underneath it. 

GRRRRRRRR  :Bang head:  what a pain! Lol But I am going to keep at it.

Anyways this brings me to a question what if it is not a beanstalk per say? Meaning what if I have to grow one again and I grow it out of like the flowers in the last lucid. It looked like a beanstalk, but it was not made from _bean_ sprouts and it had some white flowers on it. Is this still ok to complete the task? 

On a side note; I would try the uneatable objects task, but last time I tried to eat something in my dreams I woke up to find my self munching on a drool soaked spot on my pillow  :Eek: . So I am not eager to try to eat anything any time soon again in my dreams.


Anna ::jester::

----------


## ninja9578

Better than dreaming that you're eating something and waking up and not being able to find your pillow  ::D:

----------


## Apfelpfankuchen

After a long dry spell I finally get a lucid last night, although it was quite weak. I was walking downtown with my buddy Pat and it just clicked all of a sudden that I was dreaming. I was on rollerblades and I could feel the rumbling made from going over the sidewalk bumbs on the rollerblades course through my whole body. I stopped becide a building and saw a lamp post which I tried to morph into a beanstalk with my mind. When that didn't work, I walked over to a drain pipe coming down the side of the building and looked straight up. It ended where the roof of the building began. So I looked down and then up again but it did not change. I decided to climb it anyway, but half way up I lost lucidity and it lead me nowhere close to a beanstalk  :Sad:

----------


## RunflaCruiser

This is the first time I tried one of these tasks, heres my DJ entry:

As I cross over into the dream world, I say "I'm in!" I made it and I'm glad to be in a dream. I am in the courtyard of my old high school. I walk across the courtyard and it's daytime and there's a lot of people around. I open the door and walk down the hallway to try to get outside. As I'm walking down the hallway I begin to wake quickly and I say dang. I do my techniques such as spinning rubbing hands, and eventually make it back into the hallway. I continue to walk down the hallway and open the door and I'm now outside. I can see super large mountains in the distance and all their detail. It's a little foggy outside, and as I look at the mountains I noticed some deer on the mountain and I think "cool". I'm walking along the wall of the school now and I feel gravity wants to suck me toward the wall. I start to climb the wall like Spiderman backwards and as I reached the top I crawl into an old truck bed. I think about what I can do now that I'm lucid. *I remember one of the tasks of the month that I read in the forum so I decided to try it. I have to eat something that's not edible. I look around the dirty truck bed and find an old greasy rag. I pick it up and began to eat it. I'm totally amazed at how my teeth sink into the rag and bite through it almost as if it was a marshmallow. I noticed the taste and it doesn't taste good it tastes like an old dirty rag. So I spit the rest out.* I notice I'm in a forest now in the back of his truck on a dirt road. A Doberman pinscher is now barking wildly on the side of the truck like he wants to attack me. I have no fear of the dog since I know this is a dream and I reach my hands down into its razor-sharp teeth to fight with it. It's biting and cutting me but I don't see any blood coming from my arms I eventually wrestle it down onto the ground, and eventually the dog does not want to fight me anymore and just sits there. This is the first time in a dream that something stopped wanting to fight me. I suddenly wake up.

----------


## C911

Well i got another gold star task, here is the bean stalk one:

I became lucid instantly in this dream, and i was walking in a forest for some reason. It wasnt a lush forest, but it was a forest non the less. I came accross a house, and there were bears outside of it. This was funny because i thought about the goldielox story (sp?) as i went inside the house. Then once i got inside i jumped to thinking about the red riding story and i walked inside a room to see a wolf dressed up in women clothing. This was way weird, and i was kinda freaked so i walked back out. I went outside and my mind jumped to jack and the beanstalk story, and i saw a person running away yelling "its growing!!". I was like.. what the heck? And in hopes of stealing a hot girl away from a guy, i saw a huge beanstalk. Then i was like.. beanstalk, why is that important... oh dang its a task of the month... lets climb this sucker! So i started to climb, and it was taking too long so i imagined a ladder on the other side of it and walked around and sure enough there was one. I got all the way to the top and once i got the top a huge giant just like the story was there, but he wasnt in a castle or house or w/e he had. He was just walking, and inside of his arm was a gold egg. I asked him, i said "hey dude can i have that egg?" He said, "if you get off my cloud you can" so i said sure and took his egg, then i jumped off and saw i was falling pretty fast, so i just started to fly.

The rest of the dream was pretty much me selling the egg for a good some of money and had some fun buying stuff, but that isnt relevant. All i know is, i did it  ::D:

----------


## Trapped

last night i had another successful WILD and decided to take the easier task(for me at least) which was eating something otherwise unedible? inedible? eh one is right. anyways i ate my computer keyboard mouse and all, for some reason it tasted kinda like peanutbutter. although i kept getting minor shocks while i was eating it (kinda like having your fingers between the prongs on some appliance when u plug it in. minor but unpleasant.) anyways overall kinda weird.

----------


## Abra

> last night i had another successful WILD and decided to take the easier task(for me at least) which was eating something otherwise unedible? inedible? eh one is right. anyways i ate my computer keyboard mouse and all, for some reason it tasted kinda like peanutbutter. although i kept getting minor shocks while i was eating it (kinda like having your fingers between the prongs on some appliance when u plug it in. minor but unpleasant.) anyways overall kinda weird.



Eww. I'd never eat my keyboard. I shudder thinking of all the crumbs, dust, and dead skin cells that have accumulated in the cracks through the years.

Peanut butter, you say? XD

----------


## Trapped

i said it was weird plus my keyboard is clean

----------


## Yosemine

Dang, sorry for being so uncreative and eating rocks but I couldn't think of anything else. I guess almost barfing in the dream sort of makes up for that though! The dream is below, and the parts that I completed the basic task are italicized. It's weird because even thought the possibilities of lucid dreaming are endless, I ran out of simple ideas at the end.  

Saturday 5/17/08
Doing Basically Everything


I got to do basically everything I wanted (well in this particular dream). First I got lucid in my backyard. I went into some mud and rolled around in it. It was so realistic I couldn't even believe it. Who doesn't want to roll in mud once in a while? After that my shirt was very wet and I wanted to clean it off because it was really nasty feeling. Basically, I "reset" the dream to start off with a clean shirt. The dream was a bit hazy but I wasn't letting that stop me. I instantly went down to look at the gravel._ Gravel? I remembered the lucid task. Being quite uncreative I ate a few rocks, but I can't remember what it was like._ After that the world was a lot clearer and I started to fly up a bit. I flew up next to a building with a roof that has those semicircular overlapping tiles. I wondered what it would be like to slide down it. I sat down and slid down the roof. It was very bumpy, but I got pretty fast in the process. When I was off I flapped my hands and arms to recover by flying.

That was fun and all but I wanted a bigger building! I kept flying and went over our fence. As I gained altitude I found myself in a very different town than I was "supposed" to be in. It reminds me of pictures of England I have seen. Unfortunately for me, all the buildings were pretty low, except for one. I flew over to it. It had parts with a green slanted roof, but most of it was flat and white. I landed on the flat part. At the end of the roof I saw some people jumping off and flying back. Fantastic idea. I ran and then jumped off the building, doubting myself slightly. I kept telling myself I could do it, but I wasn't too sure. I jumped off (quite thrilling) and levitated right there. I turned around in midair and went back to the roof safely.

Then I had another great idea. Why don't I bungee jump? I had the building, now all I needed was the bungee cord. I then thought (consciously, I knew I was dreaming though it may sound like I was nonlucid) that the bungee cord must be under the overhang of the building. I reached under and sure enough I pulled out a bungee cord. It didn't really have anything to put my foot in, so I just tied the ends on. Even though it was a dream, I was a little afraid so instead of jumping off I did one of those wimpy "dives" where you crouch down and just fall off. The way down wasn't too exciting. Yes, I saw the ground getting closer, but I had a bungee. The way up was different. I could really feel the line stretching out and slowing me down, and then springing back. All the blood went to my head and I sailed over the overhang (good thing I didn't hit it because the bungee was attached under it) and landed on my feet on the building once more. A DC (which I knew as "ScaredyLuigi," an old online friend from the now shut down Nsider, but I thought he was from Dreamviews) then fastened the bungee to his feet and really jumped off. He was literally an inch from the ground when he pulled up. "Always have to outdo me." I said jokingly.

I didn't really know what else I wanted to do at the moment, and the scene seems to have changed around me. I was underneath some metal bleachers with the same kid. I now noticed that he looked like one from the Cross Country team I just joined at school. I realized I forgot the beginning of the dream (indeed at least ten minutes have been cut) and I asked him if he knew. I figured that it was worth a shot. He said something like, "No, that's the problem with lucid dreams." I kept walking and got to a place where a lot of DC's were leaning on a blue railing and looking out to a park on the opposite side. _I flopped on my stomach and found a pile of rocks. I remembered the task again, and also that I had done it. However, I thought the first one didn't really count. I was also trying to think of the second lucid task but I couldn't figure it out. I popped a rock into my mouth and chewed. It was ridiculously soft, and the once hard rock fell apart into grains probably 1/10th the size of playground sand. I didn't really have to swallow, the stuff just went down. I threw in another two and started to gag. I mean, the rocks were absolutely tasteless, but they were making me gag really violently. I thought it would be idiotic to throw up (especially since it just might happen in real life) so I spit out whatever was left in there and got up to look for a drinking fountain. The DC's leaning on the fence said something about how horrible the person managing the park on the opposite side was. I looked, and saw a woman with black skin, but it seemed to have cracks were the skin was red. It was as if the black was flaking off and soon all of her skin would be bright red. I turned and saw two things: a hell of a lot of graffiti and a drinking fountain. Not thinking of looking at the graffiti (which could have been interesting) I started to drink water and flush out the rock with it._ I then "woke up" into blackness. I had forgotten a lot of my dream and decided to complete the final step and record the dream. I "awoke" from this half dreaming state.

----------


## ray

i think i may have completed the advanced but i don't know if this counts.....

okay, i was lucid and all of a sudden i remembered the advanced task so i summoned a giant bean stalk.I looked up and tried to see the top but i couldn't so i started to climb.About half way up i climbed into this big open archway in the side of the stalk ,i realized it was a window and looked around.inside was an elevator room like in hospitals so i decided i climbed enough and took an elevator.I didn't press a button once i got in and just stood staring at this woman that was freaking out because she was in an elevator and couldn't get out.The door opened and i got off into this old shed that had laboratory equipment in it from like the fifties.On the floor were all these little copper and iron pellets along with all sorts of foreign coins.My dad,brother,and dog were there and we were collecting these.(i think i was only semi lucid at this point because i just went along with the dream,usually i do my own thing when i'm lucid)Then one of the scientists came in but has no idea that the lab has been out of use for about forty years.He asks us to leave but isn't alarmed or angry at our random presence.The lab was for testing car parts...we leave out the back door into wal-mart.we all walk towards the doors by the cash registers really nervously because there is a guard there and our bags we had the pellets in were wal-mart bags.she just smiles at us and lets us pass. we get into our trucks. i realize that i do not own a hummer let alone a vehicle-my alarm wakes me up.sorry for the length....does this count?did we have to get to the top of the beanstalk?

----------


## i make it rain

I became lucid at some party where people were doing pretty weird things. Everyone would smoke pasta and watch TV. I remembered the beanstalk task and I ran outside to my backyard. I expected to see a beanstalk but all I saw was this baby tree that is actually there in reality. I decided to make it grow into a breanstalk so I watched it get thicker and bigger. I thought that this would take a long time so I looked away and back again and it was a MASSIVE tree with no top. It was just a huge trunk. I thought, that isn't a beanstalk (this was one off my issues with previous attempt) so I looked away and back. It changed from brown bark to green and it grew these giant leaves all over it. I climbed up and it only took like 10 seconds, but at the top I was really tired. It ended like 10 feet before the clouds so I made it grow with me on top until I could walk out onto the cloud. At the top, there was just vast cloud and a verticle toolbar thing in my vision on the right. It had 2 columns of faces of people I could have up here. I looked over and a computer mouse and I was controlling scrolled up. It was all anime people who I didn't recognize. I thought this is strange because I don't even like anime. The only two things I recognized were Ash from Pokemon and Sonic the Hedgehog. I look away and I am in a video game village. It apparently takes place in Midieval Europe. I now had a toolbar on the bottom of my screen/vision. It had pictures of people I could summon. I decided that since I did the beanstalk, I could go find a girl to...you know. So i walked into a hut and found like 6 people sleeping. 4 woke up and it turns out they are evil lizard men. I thought, oh, this is the plot of the game. But i am busy I can't deal with this. So I walk out just as I take an axe to the back but I could barely feel it. I think i could summon a girl with the toolbar. But now all the people were wearing armor becaus the lizard men had started attacking. I summoned what I thought was a girl. I found her and started having sex. Then I FA-ed into another lucid dream.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

How do you upload the GIF.?

----------


## ninja9578

> does this count?did we have to get to the top of the beanstalk?



No, you just had to go somewhere else, that archway sounds like it was a different place so it counts.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I ate somthing unedible in a dream last night: a slice of Domino's pizza. ::barf::

----------


## iLucid

ive only had about 5 lucid dreams in my life but 2 of them have been in the past week  ::banana:: 

i read this thread a few days ago and found it interesting  ::D:  that night i was dreaming that i was geting chased by a tiger and i managed to change it into a dog, that was when i became lucid, i was in a jungle and decided i was going to try and eat something that i could not usually eat  ::D:  i saw a tree and decided it would be a good idea to take a bit, was rather shocked when it tasted sweet like sugar cane. i then decided to change the scenery to a old block of flats i used to live in, i saw a metal door handle and decided to try and eat that however when i put my mouth round it i got a strange feeling in my teeth like i was taking a bite out of an ice pole  :Eek:  so i stopped lol i then lost control of the dream.

----------


## Abra

I've had enough of heights lately, as during my hiatus all I've done is meddle with physics.

 Anyway, I thought I'd try the task of the month. I planned on visiting a restaurant, and ordering something fancy, along with something inedible.

I wake up watching a movie with my sister. I didn't remember sleeping on the couch, so I reality checked. Of course I was dreaming! To focus, I jammed my index finger into the back of my hand, trying to get it through. I could feel my finger slide between the metacarpals. Fun times. My sister begged me to take her with (she asks me to take her with on dream adventures in real life), but lost interest as I made my way to the kitchen.

Although I imagined a restaurant, the kitchen remained a kitchen. *I rifled through the cupboards and pulled out a fork. I wanted my completion of the task to be somewhat ironic. I put the pointy end in my mouth and bent the fork against the roof and the tongue. Once it broke, I chewed. It easily crumpled, like a pecan, but didn't have any taste. I took a bite out of the holding end, too, which was equally tasteless. The fork began to regenerate, so I tossed it aside, not wanting to waste time on it. I swallowed a bit, and spat the rest out, because it started tasting bitter!*

"This is going great!" I said aloud, believing I had much time left.

--blah blah blah, I FA, still lucid, I go into the forest--

Suddenly I was in a house. I shrugged and looked around. It didn’t resemble any house I’ve lived in. *A DVD rack presented a new enigma. What does a DVD taste like? I grabbed two, went outside, and began to chew the taffy-like discs. It didn’t have taste until I walked by a barbecue grill, when it acquired mesquite flavor.* I hopped a fence and made my way back to the pond, but woke up before I got there.

Original post

----------


## Kordan

Okay, I had this Dream about a week ago, but I have been so busy that there has hardly even been time for me to check my email, let alone visit the forum. Here was my dream (in condenced form):

I was walking  through my neighborhood, and I was looking at the pretty fall colors on the leaves, I then realized that it was not autumn, but rather spring. Upon realizing this, the landscape changed and I became lucid. I began some unsuccessfull attempts at flight, but was unable to even sufficiently hover above the groung :Mad: . I started doing some other things, such as calling objects or characters to me, but the characters were being more difficult. At one point, I started to lose lucidity, but I started breathing slowly and the lucid world came filtering back. It was here that I remembered the lucid task, and so I started looking around for something unedible to eat. I searched, and found this round rock, roughly the size of an apple. I took a bite into it, and remarkably it sounded like an apple, making that crisp-crunchy sound that you hear when you bite into an apple. It tasted strange, but good. It was a taste that I cannot describe; sweet with a satisfying zing to it. I looked down at the rock in surprise and realized that it was a geode with purple crystals formed in the inside. I looked around for something to get the rest of the crystals out, but then realized that I should keep this special rock. I got excited and started to try and tell people about my amazing discovery, but evidently the excitement was too much for me, and I lost lucidity abruptly, before I could even attempt to keep myself in the dream. Any way, that was my dream, reported a little late, but here nonetheless.  :smiley: 

-Kordan

----------


## Pancaka

I haven't gone through all of the post's, but I want to know if anyone has eaten metal. Just taken a gob full of it off a pole or bar or something. PM me if you have. That would be funny.

----------


## iLucid

> i saw a metal door handle and decided to try and eat that however when i put my mouth round it i got a strange feeling in my teeth like i was taking a bite out of an ice pole  so i stopped lol i then lost control of the dream.



 ::banana::

----------


## gratismat

I wilded up around three dreams last night, ran out of things to do, I find it realy hard to remember good things from your waking life, so I started an eating rampage. I ate a sterio, it kinda tasted like "after-eight", then I ate my brothers nose, funny thing was that it almost emediately grew back again. Then I ate almost everything I could find around me... after this in some other dream I shoot lightning from my fingers at a television so that it broke, yeah :smiley:  I also tested pyrotecnique stuff with my hands. Also I flew some, I'm worried that I'm starting to lose this ability, I'm not as good a flyer as I used to be... yeah and finaly, a tip for breaking the vibrations-state, try sinking trough your bed, worked like a clockwork :smiley: ...

----------


## Jimmehboi

::D:  Last night I was successful with the first task without even meaning to lucid for the attempt to complete the task  :tongue2: 

Before I was lucid, I dreamt that me and my girlfriend were trying to get a cat down from a low lampost, she gave me a leg up and as I reached for the cat my hand went through the glass cover of the lampost and I realised I was dreaming  ::D: 

I kept my hand inside, and the lightsource was dull, but just a glowing ball in the middle of the lamp.

So I tried as hard as I could to hold the light and pull it out the lamp, and I managed to in the end, it came out like a magic ball of light, and I passed it down to Nikki. And she said something about DreamViews, she handed it back to me, and I had the TotM in my head.

So I put it in my mouth and I couldnt feel it there, but I couldn't close my mouth either, it was like I couldn't bring myself to close my mouth, so I took it out, and it then looked duller and smaller. Nikki was standing right infront of me, and I bit half of it off and it felt like hard candy but for some reason it tasted like watercress :S Really bland and wierd. But I chewed and crunched it up and it turned to like a paste which tasted like dust  ::shock:: 
I managed to swallow it and I still had the aftertaste, it was so wierd.

I was shocked that I managed to achieve this, I've only managed to have 3-5 lucids. Was a great task idea though, I'd love to try more when I get better  :smiley: 

Thanks,
Jim.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

ok i will actively try the beanstalk task tonight

wish me luck  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

Okay guys, I just failed the Advanced Task last night. I don't understand how. But anyway, here's the attempt:

*Night of 5/19*

*Epic Failure (Advanced Task May)*


I left my body around 7am. It was a really really bad idea because I actually needed to get up this morning, and unlike lucid dreams, OBEs take a toll on my body. I usually wake up feeling like I’d been awake the entire duration of the experience, or sometimes I’ll feel like I hadn’t slept at all. 

In any case, I got up, and took a few steps across the room. Everything was still very shaky. Or rather, not everything else, but me. It’s very hard to explain. Sometimes this happens because I get out too fast. I stood still for a few moments and allowed my energy to catch up. After that I felt completely normal, as if it were real. I heard noises coming from the kitchen, so I opened the door a crack and crouched behind it to listen. The noises stopped, and I heard no voices. 

I went into the hall. The house felt empty but I called out anyway. No answer. I walked into the living room, cursing myself for being here. I felt so bored. The only thing I could really do here was watch TV. Outside, it was very dark, and there seemed to be a terrible storm. I didn’t really want to go out in that. I wondered if there was anything I could do. I knew I probably wouldn’t have enough time or energy to use my TARDIS, so I considered my other options. Then I remembered the beanstalk task. I brightened, and went over to the back porch.

Oddly enough, the sky parted a bit so that it was sunny just around the area of the porch. I didn’t do this myself, but at the time I really didn’t think anything of it. I put my hands out and made a small twig on the porch grow into a beanstalk. Mine didn’t exactly look like a cartoon beanstalk--it was more like several thick stalks roped together, which formed a stalk a few feet wide. It was growing a little slow, though, and had only reached maybe twenty feet. I put more effort into making the thing grow faster, and wondered to myself how high I should make it before climbing it. 

*Suddenly, the nearby pine tree next struck down and ATE my beanstalk*, like a cat pouncing on its prey. It was so fast I didn’t even register it, let alone have the chance to stop it. I stood there, dumbfounded. “What the fuck just happened?” Then I realized that my experiment had been ruined. *“HEY! DAMN YOU! WELL SEE IF I EVER DO ANYTHING FOR YOU, YOU STUPID PINE TREE!”* I screamed as I slammed the back door as hard as I could.

----------


## ninja9578

What the fuck?  That's one of the more hilarious things that I've read here.  It seems that the failures are getting better than the completions  ::lmao::

----------


## Mrs. Jones

hehe that sucks, naiya. though for me it would still be worth it- it was funny.

i like your avatar ninja.

----------


## Mrmike2

In my LD i was watching TV from Japan because I was already lucid. Then i remember the tasks of the month so I walked over to my living room and saw my pool table. instictively I picked up the que ball and ate it. It tasted like chalk with a tint of grease, well i think it was grease since I have never eaten grease. after that I remembered the second task so i summmoned a bean stalk in my back yard and it sprouted out like at fast growing tree. Then I climbed it for a minute or two. When i reached the top and I saw an Object far off so I teleported to it and it was a large toilet and their was a door and i opened it. The place turned out to be a bar and the Drink selection was Murky Water, Toilet Water, or The Sour Stuff I then woke up. That is how I completed the tasks of the month.
-Mrmike2

----------


## panta-rei

Oh! I did the advanced task about a week ago, I just haven't gotten online...

I summened up a beanstalk inside a building, and it forced its way up to the second floor. I climbed it, and up there was a guy in a banana suit. He was crying.

----------


## Ktalu

*Ate something unedible  May 22nd/2008*
So i woke up this morning and realized i had completed the task in my dream last night. so im finally getting around to telling you folks about it :

my dream was being locked in my room for a looooong time, (kind of a nightmare i guess) i didn't have 100% control over my dream so i could escape, and i was getting really really hungry, and for some reason the first think i look at is my pillow.  So oddly enough i walk over and take a huge bite out of my pillow. Too be honest, it tasted like gross cotton candy, with a fabric rapper around it : /


  (not recommended...)

----------


## Yamluver

I is soooo happy (and yes I speak perfect english, i just is sooo happy!) I completed the basic task last night, my first badge is on it's way!!!! Yaaay! Ok so here's the dreams (I did it three times in three different dreams.) I woke up at four-thirty and did some hypnosis etc, then had three lucids:

First dream: the Road Trip Dream. I was in the car and looked down at my hand which was contorted horribly (I hate that RC but I do it anyway) and I got lucid. i had been thinking about the task all day and the closest inedible object was... if I leaned forward like this... the back of the driver's seat! (which was on the right like in england although we were right outside our house). So I lean forward and take a huge, six-inch-square bite... or at least try, but I can't get any off... so I try again... and it's DISGUSTING!!! WORSE THAN STRAIGHT COFFEE BEANS!! (which are pretty gross) and it was so bitter I spat it right out on the floor. (okay... so I didn't actually swallow. I tried but gagged.) the other two I swallowed though.

Dream two: the Strange House Dream. I was in a strange room in a strange house. I got lucid (my fingers were glowing blue) and looked around. Closest inedible thing: the metal pole in the middle of the room. So I take a huge, bendy, chewy bite. It's kind of like gum: sweet yet sour. It's pretty good, like a strange aftertaste or something. I make a note of that to myself.

Dream three: the GMU Dream. I told my friend that I would eat the GMU building, and I did. After getting off of the bus, I RCed, went lucid, and took a biiiiiig bite of concrete. It was crumbly and delicious, the best yet! Really sweet like a crunchy cross between sugar and honey. Sooo good! I wish I had had time for another bite, but I then woke up.

So there are my dreams, I hope you enjoy them and I am soooo happy that I have completed my first task of the month! (a little late but still).

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, concrete is always good  ::lol::

----------


## Yamluver

That's what I've been telling all my friends all day... no really! It is!

----------


## Feintingfox

Okay, I have a good story for the advanced task. The dream wasnt lucid but it was still very vivid
---

I was standing on a hovering platform in mid-air with a big 'SASUKE' sign behind me. I walked over to the edge and realized that there was no floor beneath me and I was even hundreds of feet above the clouds. I looked back up and suddenly there was a floating audience sitting on hoverbikes and flying around me. A voice came from no where and said, "Our next contestant on Ninja Warrior is an eighteen year old college student known only as Kenseiko. Will this challenger be able to beat our new course?"

An obsticle course appeared in front of me and the floor beneath me bagan flickering. I ran forward and grabbed onto the monkey bars just before the platform fell to the earth. After that I went through the courses with people on hoverbikes flying around to watch me. Throughout the whole thing I felt like I was going to die and my palms kept sweating made only worse by the fact that most of the obsticles I had to face were the ones where you were hanging and could only use your hands to hold you up. And the spider climb... that was the worst one of them all.

Eventually though I finally made it to the fourth level of the course. Instead of the tower that you have to rope climb up, there was a beanstalk that came all the way from below the clouds. I grabbed onto it for dear life and as the fourth course started, the top of the beanstalk was lit on fire which started rapidly coming downwards. I climbed downwards like hell for a few hundred feet. By the time I got to under the clouds I saw that directly below on the surface was nothing but water. I kept climbing down and down but the fire was catching up to me and soon it got so close to me that it was singing my hair. Finally I just had to jump away from the stalk and when I did I fell straight down and hit the ocean below with a belly flop. The impact shook me awake.

----------


## Hercuflea

I dont know if this counts because i wasnt completely "asleep"

this was during a faild WILD

i was in the stage after the heaviness sets in, and sort of semi-paralyzed, so i started to create dreamscapes to hopefully get into the dream state, and i went outside of some country house i have never been to and remember to climb a beanstalk.  So poof, there's a beanstalk there for me to climb.  I climb and climb and climb until i get to i'd say about 1000 feet in the air.  I look around and there are scattered clouds and one or two airplanes flying.  One flies right beside me and knocks me back down the stalk.  But before i fall back to the ground i grab back hold of the stalk and climb back to the top.  I can see everything around me, farms, mostly country-style setting, and then randomly this reindeer with sharp teeth jumps out of nowhere and tries to attack me, but i dodge it.  

I dont remember what happens next, but i remember i went on to blast open doors and ride in a falling house, and attack a city in a desert with a medieval army while being completely on fire. 

But once again, i wasnt fully asleep so i dont know if that counts?

----------


## Hercuflea

can someone tell me if i passed or not

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, sorry, it counted  :smiley:

----------


## Hercuflea

so how come im not yellow

----------


## ninja9578

I'm not sure, you should be yellow by now  ::?:

----------


## Bethany

I did it, I did it, I did it... yay

It was a WILD. (I think)... I was trying a WBTB but I thought I had fallen asleep... anyway... a dreamscene formed. 

First it was a warm orange glow. I saw some walls on my left. Wooden paneled walls. I knew a dream was forming and I was conscious. I remembered the lucid task of the month. (I had my first lucid the night before and never even thought of doing the task of the month.) I was determined to try it this time.

I decided I would eat a rock. Not very imaginative but I just wanted to try and achieve it. As I was lying there with a room forming around me I saw a rock rolling up a gentle slope toward me. It was cool, like I summoned it!

It was about the size of a brazil nut. It was hard and almost translucent and golden. I picked it up and put it in my mouth. I was pleasantly surprised. It tasted like toffee. I felt smug.

Then I thought I would try something more difficult. I looked down and saw some carpet tack nails. I picked one up and held it. I was a little bit nervous about this one. I put it in my mouth and it turned into a metallic butterfly. It was crunchy and brittle and had no taste at all.

The rest of the dream isn't relevant to the task but I'm thrilled I did it.  ::banana::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I looked down and saw some carpet tack nails. I picked one up and held it. I was a little bit nervous about this one. I put it in my mouth and it turned into a metallic butterfly. It was crunchy and brittle and had no taste at all.



I wonder why it turned into a butterfly.  Are metallic butterflies any more edible than carpet nails?  Was it alive?  Could you feel it fluttering around?

----------


## Bethany

> I wonder why it turned into a butterfly.  Are metallic butterflies any more edible than carpet nails?  Was it alive?  Could you feel it fluttering around?



Nope it wasn't alive or fluttering around. It was just a thin metallic butterfly... metallic like whatever carpet tacks are made from...  :tongue2: 

And I have no idea why it changed from a carpet tack to a butterfly, lol.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had a lucid dream last night. And for the first time in a while I thought about the lucid tasks. I realize that this is the very end of the month, but better late than never... ::D: 


*Lucid Dream:*

I was in a grocery store. Another girl I was with was helping people by holding their babies while they shopped. 

I remember standing by the produce section when the girl come over to me holding a very cute, but very young baby. She tells me that she has to go and asks me to hold the baby. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable holding the baby since the parents didn't know that I had the baby and that I didn't even know who the parents were. She told me not to worry, that the dad's name was Kevin Sullivan. Then she left.

I stood there holding the baby not sure what to do. I looked at the baby. He was absolutely adorable. I then started wandering around the store looking for someone who might look like the baby's dad. Near the front of the sotre I saw a guy talking to Jeff. He looked a lot like Gene Wilder. For some reason, I was sure that this was the dad. I went over to him making eye contact. He looked at me, then the baby, then I knew for sure that this was the dad. I handed the baby back.

I then followed Jeff toward the front doors. He was ahead of me, so to catch up I jumped over the carts. It was such a good and long jump, and the amount of the time that I was in the air made me question whether this could possible be reality. I instantly knew that I was dreaming.

I then took off and flew out the front doors. As I flew I thought about what I should do in this lucid. The DV lucid Tasks came to mind. I remembered that the Basic one was to eat something that wasn't really edible. I looked around. The ground was concrete, but in a crack I saw some wet dirt. It was really kind of gross dirty kind of dirt--the kind that people have been walking on all day and throwing trash on and all. But it didn't bother me. I grabbed a rather large pinch and put it into my mouth. It tasted like I would imagine wet dirt to taste like--kind of gritty with a mineral taste.

And like normal in my dreams, I'm never satisfied with doing the task once, so I reached out and grabbed a piece of a rubber tree leaf (the kind that leaks white sticky stuff). I put it in my mouth and chewed it up. It didn't have much of a taste, kind of like a mild lettuce.

I then passed (while still flying) a juniper tree. I pulled off a sprig. I smelled it. It had a strong smell that I recognized as real juniper. I thought it would be really strong to eat, but it too had a rather mild taste. I was grateful becasue I was worried that it would leave a very bitter taste in my mouth for a while.

I then took off faster and flew to this large open building. It seems like there were planes stored in the building. I landed briefly on on of the large beams that overlooked the planes, then took off flying again.

I then flew to another large building. This one was under construction. As I got close I remembered that I had wanted to fall backwards when I had my next LD.

So I flew up to a high floor, turned my back to the dropoff, then squatted down gripping something in front of me. I felt the thrill of what I was about to do and briefly wondered of I should feel nervous.

But before I could think too much about it I let go with my hands and kicked off with my feet, and did a backwards dive. I let myself fall for a time enjoying the falling sensation. Then flew up to do it again. This time I stood with my back to the edge and just let myself slowly fall back.

This time I went all the way to the ground. I felt a light thud as I hit the ground. As I stood, I thougth about the Advanced Task. I tried to remember what it was. Wasn't it something about traveling to different places? I wasn't entirely sure, but it sounded good enough for me to try. I took off flying again. I wondered how many places I would have to go to get it to count. I figured that it would have to be at least three to four. 

I decided that I needed to get to a jungle first. As I flew I imagined everything turning black (like my last successful LD where I transported to a different place), then coming out in the jungle.

But as I flew the dream faded and I lost lucidity.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job TS  ::D:   Kind of close with the advanced one  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

> Nice job TS  Kind of close with the advanced one



Thanks, Ninja.

Yeah, I usually don't have a problem remembering tasks in my dreams when I think about them before going to bed. But I hadn't really been thinking about them as much lately.

I've still got another night to try the _beanstalk_. (I think I've got that in my head now  ::D: .)

----------


## blurryxxangel

I had a rather lame lucid dream last night.  I don't remember how I got there, but suddenly, I was in front of my house staring at a giant beanstalk in front of me, and instantly became lucid at the memory of the task of the month.  Of course, things started to fade, so I started yelling "Clarity!" and rubbed my hands on the grass (For some reason, I never remember to rub my hands together -- I just touch other things with texture.  Seems to work, though) until things came back into focus.
So I started climbing the beanstalk.  It worked kind of like a rope.  In fact, it sort of turned into a rope with leaves growing out of the sides because it started swaying a little like a rope would.  I didn't appear to be going anywhere except way, way up into the tree in my front yard (which in my dream was apparently about 500 feet tall).  This lasted for several minutes.  Finally, I reached the top of the beanstalk and saw the roof of my house below (my house is also apparently MASSIVELY tall) and thought "There's my destination!", so I jumped down and the second I landed on my roof the dream faded  :Sad:  Hope it still counts!

----------


## Box77

A couple of nights ago, I got Lucid again and found the beanstalk, I climbed it, but in the middle I realized that it was too tall and it was becoming more as a rope than a beanstalk. There I was, hanging on a rope, crossing the "border line" of the dream where I came from, loosing the dream. Everything became blurry and soon I woke up...  ::embarrassed::  I lose it three times this month, although I got lucid more frequently!! ::banana:: ... may be next month will be better!

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I wonder how many here actually just write fiction rather than dream experiences.
Eg.:
I managed to do the beanstalk one.
Whilst I had to cheat a bit (I did not find a beanstalk but summoned one after becoming lucid), I climbed up to find, you guessed it, a portal.

Went through it and somehow I ended up in a street with a hole where the beanstalk came from (though before entering it the street was nowhere to be seen in the sky)
After jumping from the beanstalk on the street there I thought the streets were empty but I got attacked by demons lolz, big firefight ensued. and I woke up in the middle of it (not due to death or w/e, my dream just shut down).



Sometimes I think that if I could make movies of my dreams, I'd be superrich. (Not related to the text above lol)

----------


## Bethany

> I wonder how many here actually just write fiction rather than dream experiences.



Well that's a little bit uncharitable... it would be disappointing to think people would abuse the "honesty system" this is based on.

But if people do abuse it then that only means they get an avatar. They DON'T get the satisfaction of accomplishment. They don't get the very real memory of the dream and the feelings associated with it. And that is the real reward.

I joked with my friend that I had accomplished the (basic) task of the month but there were only a few days left to wear my wings and we had a laugh about it. But the feeling of how cool it is to do something in your lucid dream that was suggested on a group forum like this is awesome.

I think these tasks of the month are a brilliant idea and I hope they keep it up. It's very generous of the moderators to monitor this for us and make it so much fun... it must be a lot of work.

----------


## ninja9578

It's not as much work as you'd think  :tongue2:

----------


## Slade

I just discovered this site and have been reading a few guides...I actually have been getting into SP for a while and didn't know what to do with it.  Instead of going with the flow and gradually transitioning into a dream, I freaked out and tried to wake myself up as fast as possible.  :tongue2: 

However, I've been really close in an OOBE experience these past nights.  I was actually doing it this morning until I was awakened up by my alarm clock.  :Sad:   Hopefully I will be able to complete next month's task.

Congrats to all those who succeeded this month!

----------


## ninja9578

You still got another day to do it, there are 31 days in May  :smiley:   Do it tonight  ::D: 

*There is a big surprise coming on June 1st relevant to the TOTM... what could it be?*

----------


## Bethany

> It's not as much work as you'd think



Oh... well... thank you anyway  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Your welcome, I feel appreciated  ::content::

----------


## Fenghuang

Ok i slept for 15 hours last night trying to get one of the tasks done and managed to do the basic task.

Ok I went in an out of REM 5 times last night (that i remember and wasn't having to much luck becoming completely lucid. After the third phase i woke up and thought "i'm doing really pants tonight!" but then i drifter into sleep with this thought on my mind. Then i was like "wait i'm asleep, those black blocks are new and the fact i'm in a cave is suspicious" so i was like yay i'm lucid. So i was thinking what do i do now "fly.. no to lame, summon someone.. can't think of anyone, blow something up... yeh sounds fun, no wait there was something i wanted to do?" then it occured to me as the image of a packman flashed through my mind yeh eat something so ate grabbed a matt finished block from a small pile to my left and ate the corner and i got the wierdest sensation as the part i bit off sort of disintigrated outwards into little spheres and light through the edge of my face like I wasn't there and a taste of sherbet spred through my mouth, then i think i just drifted into normal sleep again. But WOW! that was so wierd and satisfying, if anyone else sees a black, matt finished, block while there dreaming eat it!

Ok now i didn't do it before june the 1st cause i'm GMT and his happened between 6-7am on june 1st so i'm just out but still that was fun and i'll try again next time  ::D: .

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, well, next month's tasks are fun too.  :smiley: 

 :lock:

----------

